# Malt Extract



## jimmy81 (14/8/10)

Hi guys, really need some help here. I lived in Malaysia. I managed to find dextrose and maltodextrine in here. Now I'm looking for LDME, but the supplier here said that they only have 'Malt Extract' powder foam. So my question is, is there any different between LDME and Malt extract?.. I need to know because they selling 25kg per bag no lose pack. Damm

Thanks in advance. Cheers ..


----------



## felten (14/8/10)

light dry malt extract (LDME?) is in powder form, there is different grades some for confectionery purposes, some made specially for brewing, but its all basically malt extract.


----------



## jimmy81 (14/8/10)

felten said:


> light dry malt extract (LDME?) is in powder form, there is different grades some for confectionery purposes, some made specially for brewing, but its all basically malt extract.



So you mean its the same thing? I havent got a chance to see it since they have to preorder it.. All I knw that LDME is kinda like light brown color.. Really not sure about the 'Malt Extract' looks like. I really hope it is the same thing. Thanks for the post Felten.


----------



## Pennywise (14/8/10)

It should be the same thing, LDME stands for Light Dry Malt Extract. Just make sure they aren't trying to sell you rice malt extract


----------



## jimmy81 (14/8/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> It should be the same thing, LDME stands for Light Dry Malt Extract. Just make sure they aren't trying to sell you rice malt extract



Noted. Thank you


----------



## jimmy81 (20/8/10)

The supplier email me the spec of the Malt Extract. Someone please help me to justify whether it is a *LDME* or not. 

Product Name : Malt Extract. 
General Description : A Light Brown powder with a characteristic malt flavor. 
Ingredient : Malt Extract, Maltodextrin.

Appearance/Color : Light Brown.
Odour : Aromatic Malt. 
Taste : Characteristic Malt flavor.

Microbiological Specification : 
1) Total Plate count, CFU/g, Max 10,000. FDA-BAM. 
2) Coliform, MPN/g, Max <3, FDA-BAM.
3) E.Coli, MPN/g, Max <3, FDA-BAM.
4) Yeast and Mould, CPU/g, Max 50, FDA-BAM.

Thanks in advance once again. Cheers. .


----------



## manticle (20/8/10)

Looks like a brew enhancer - the maltodextrin will contribute a fair bit to body, head retention and possibly result in a higher FG.

LDME is just the malt extract part. Any way of getting the proportions of each?


----------



## jimmy81 (21/8/10)

manticle said:


> Looks like a brew enhancer - the maltodextrin will contribute a fair bit to body, head retention and possibly result in a higher FG.
> 
> LDME is just the malt extract part. Any way of getting the proportions of each?



I managed to get only Maltodextrin part but not LDME. Seems like the specification I'd mentioned is not a pure LDME.


----------



## manticle (21/8/10)

If it's made of maltodex and malt and you got the proportion of one then that should give you the proportion of the other.


----------



## MaltyHops (24/8/10)

Jimmy Goh said:


> ... I need to know because they selling 25kg per bag no lose pack. Damm
> 
> Thanks in advance. Cheers ..



Might also need to ensure the extract remains dry given the humidity of Singapore
as DME absorbs water readily.

Tom.


----------

